# Alain & Marie LeNotre Culinary Institute



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Does anyone have any first-hand knowledge of the school? And how (as ar as level of instruction) does it compare to schools such as Le Cordon Bleu (Paris), CIA and Johnson & Wales? I did look at the websites for all the various institutions. The LeNotre school is fairly new. Just 4 years old I think. I really can use all the help I can get in making my decision.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Never heard of it. Where is it located?


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Houston, TX


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I forgot to post a link to it, in case someone wanted to see their site.

Lenotre School


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I don't know any specifics on that school, but I'm *very* skeptical of any school that claims they can make a sous chef out of a motivated amateur in 20 weeks (an extremely unrealistic statement).


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Yeah! I also am somewhat skepitkal when I hear or read something like that. I belive it takes time along with other important aspects to grow in this field. But like I said in the other simular reply, I will let you in on any info or feedback I come across!

Laterz...Layjo


----------



## bilu (Jul 9, 2012)

There is no such statement. Here is what they say!

This program is designed for beginners with little or no skills. Students will be introduced to classic and innovative cuisine where they will learn techniques of garde manger, cooking in low and high temperature, smoking and freezing. They will also learn how to accomplish advanced techniques and skills in traditional and innovative ways of cooking like "sous vide". Upon completion of the program, students will be technically prepared for a variety of roles. Many plan to operate their own restaurant, catering business or be employable as the Chef de Partie, or Sous Chef de Cuisine, with the goal of becoming Chef de Cuisine_._


----------



## bilu (Jul 9, 2012)

Culinary Institute LeNôtre is located in Houston, Texas, a city with a relatively inexpensive cost of living for you while attending Culinary Institute LeNôtre. Houston is a multi-cultural city, rich in diversity and alive with energy. The people are full of optimism and festive spirit. Houston offers a creative landscape with its outstanding performing and visual arts, theaters, and museums. The countless restaurants, hotel, catering companies, and country clubs *offer a multitude of opportunities within the hospitality industry*. At Culinary Institute LeNôtre, out-of-state students pay the same tuition as students residing in Texas.

Their student Career Services Coordinator provides orientation and support for you even after you graduate. This includes assistance with resume writing, interview skills and continuous job assistance and placement. Students have the opportunities to do internship in their own gourmet restaurant *Kris Bistro & Wine Lounge within the heart of the institute*.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Bilu,

Perhaps you missed the last posting date of 3/5/2002, over ten years ago.


----------



## robinvtx (Aug 7, 2012)

I would like all of your opinions. my son is 24 wants to be a chef. he is registered for LeNotre to start in October. it is alot money, to the tune of $46K. I think he has lost his mind, since U of H 3 yrs didnt come close. He loves to cook though. i havent had to make a meal since he was in the 10th grade.  Are these culinary schools really worth their wait in gold. Desperate mother needing opinions.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

There are many good threads here on the subject. Bottom line, he's not going to come out of school making 100k yr. How long working a job for $12-15hr at the high end, will it take to pay back 46k ?


----------



## robinvtx (Aug 7, 2012)

WOW those are powerful words chef buba.... thanks...


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

It's reality............


----------



## robinvtx (Aug 7, 2012)

thank you to all who responded to my question about 12mo culinary school LeNotre at $46K. my son finally got his head on straight and he went and enrolled at Houston Community college 2 yr course costing approx 8K. I copied this thread and emailed to him and he realized the school is not going to make him a king, and the cost was a big factor also. thanks again, good luck to you all.


----------

